# Green Hemolymph?



## Flanker (Jul 27, 2020)

One of my R. basalis has started leaking a clear green liquid out the side of their abdomen at the black lines between the segments. It hasn’t eaten for a while, but is still defecating, although a more liquid texture. This particular R. basalis also hasn’t molted in months. It’s abdomen has also developed a slight curve and what looks like blistering. Hind legs also appear to be non operational. Could it be from impaction, mismolt, or parasite?

I keep it in the same type of set up and climate as my other basalis which has molted 5-6 more times and is nearly 4x bigger now than when I got them, but this one is still the same size.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jul 27, 2020)

That doesn't look good. I'd say Peter Pan syndrome since he hasn't molted in a long time. He probably doesn't have much time left. Sorry.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Curiosity (Jul 27, 2020)

What is "Peter Pan syndrome?"


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jul 27, 2020)

Curiosity said:


> What is "Peter Pan syndrome?"


It means they stop growing before adulthood. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## FabioFabiatic (Jul 27, 2020)

MantisGirl13 said:


> It means they stop growing before adulthood.


Do you have any idea what could cause that or is it purely genetic?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jul 27, 2020)

FabioFabiatic said:


> Do you have any idea what could cause that or is it purely genetic?


We have no clue.

- MantisGirl13


----------

